# How To Remove Stock Antenna, 2002 Se-r



## RED_SER2 (May 27, 2003)

I finally got my 12" stubby antenna replacement from this guy on eBay. Can someone explain to me how I can remove the stock antenna? I tried to twist it off, etc. but no luck.

Thanks.


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

it just twists off, you may need to use pliers though if its really tight.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

make sure you cover the pliers with a cloth or something so you don't take the black paint off of the stock antenna


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Now thats strange you cant take your antena off, and i cant keep mine tight enough. It loosens constantly.


----------

